# Jet drive lower unit on a yamaha f60 good or bad ????



## lookinlagit

Looking at a 60hp yamaha four stroke jet drive, its on a 17 foot G3, would use if for shallow water fishing and duck hunting. Anybody have a jet drive or know anyone that has? Pros and Cons? Likes and Dislikes? Only thing that worries me would be fouling the drive unit with alot of use in the delta and or muddy shallow waters.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

The jets will certainly run shallow and give you piece of mind about depth but the biggest issue is they will foul up in surface grass. They also burn more fuel, the outboards are slower, and can cavitate if rough. I wouldn't worry about the mud and sand on the jet as much as on the cooling system. As long as you stay on plane your fine unless you run out of water. If you don't frequent grassy areas you'd probably like it. SHB


----------



## Worn Out

Other than being less efficient fuel and speed wise, The mud wouldn't hurt it much, but grasses could clog at times. Great solution where the conditions and predominent use warrant. I have always wanted one...


----------



## Sequoiha

A 60 hp jet outboard only produces about 40 hp, they are good engines just make sure it's right for your application


----------



## woody

One more thing, a jet drive has no skeg so you need to have the engine revved up in
order to turn the boat. These motors are just the ticket up north in gravel bottom rivers where the salmon run wild..........


----------



## asago

I've had 4 jet boats in my life from my first tracker riveted all the way to a 60k tomcat but I used to run them all on freshwater rivers. The biggest problem with a jet for me down here would be the gas mileage.. you loose a lot of HP w/ a jet, and the maintenance is much harder - especially with an inboard. Replacing the impeller and o-ring on my sportjet 175 was no easy task.


----------



## azevedo16

I had a G3 1756 with the 60 yamaha 4 stroke and jet drive,good boat but hell to get on plane with 2 or 3 people in it if you get it keep a straw off of a can of carb cleaner handy,cause if you get get in grass it clogs up the pee hole on the motor,the straw is the perfect size to clean out the pee hole with the motor running, Gas mileage with that motor set up wasgreat for me!


----------



## hogdogs

How are these for reverse?

That and lack of slow speed steerage is my only complaints with the few PWC's and one "Wet Bike" I have operated... The 2 sea-doo "boats" both suffered this... even the "twin"...

Brent


----------

